# Woohoo... batteries



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

My buddy is a biomed tech at the local hospital he has informed me that he has an endless supply of 12 and 6 volt rechargable batteries. apparently the hospital disposes of them when they fall below 80% duty cycle. he is sitting on about 70 of them right now ready for disposal. hmmm what to do with 840 volts of dc current?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Send them to me! Oh wait..I work at a hospital. Hmmmm...


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey I work at a hospital too. Wonder how many more here do?

I use discarded batteries from biomed too. I always check their trash at the end of the day. They throw away good stuff. Various voltage\amperage wall warts, pumps, tubing, aluminum brackets of all sorts, all of it good junk that can be used for other purposes. I dont hit pay dirt all the time but it pays to check. I get strange looks though and my wife complains about the junk I bring home. I just say, hey I could use this for something someday.


----------

